#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas, Bilaspur btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

## amos.0119

*Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas, Bilaspur btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities:*




*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur,Year of Establishment:* 1997


*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur Affiliation:*Guru Ghasidas University


*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur,Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur, B-tech Branch:*
ChemicalCivilComputer Science & Engg.Electronics & Communication Engg.Industrial & Production Engg.Information TechnologyMechanical Engg.

*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur,Cut-Off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Chemical Engineering Technology
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
135721

Chemical Engineering Technology
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
174211

Chemical Engineering Technology
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
258920

Chemical Engineering Technology
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
379736

Civil Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
80485

Civil Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
101119

Civil Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
165980

Civil Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
231796

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
63941

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
822746

Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
119056

Computer Science & Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
246236

Computer Science & Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
379806

Electronics & Communication
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
79291

Electronics & Communication
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
118428

Electronics & Communication
OBC
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
635096

Electronics & Communication
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
239436

Electronics & Communication
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
345900

Industrial  and Production Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
182529

Industrial  and Production Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
231914

Industrial  and Production Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
283912

Industrial  and Production Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
443384

Information Technology
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
119198

Information Technology
GE
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
659528

Information Technology
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
144010

Information Technology
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
261723

Information Technology
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
410111

Mechanical Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
57927

Mechanical Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
104588

Mechanical Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
216695

Mechanical Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
247625




*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*

B.Tech. 1st Year: Rs. 22,230/-
B.Tech. 2nd to 4th Year: Rs. 20,380/- per annum


*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur Placements 2014: NA*


*Institute of Technology,Bilaspur Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Campus:* 

 Guru Ghasidas Vishwavidyalaya, is a Central University of India, located in Bilaspur C.G. State, established under Central Universities Act 2009, No. 25 of 2009. Formerly called Guru Ghasidas University (GGU), established by an Act of the State Legislative Assembly, was formally inaugurated on June 16, 1983. GGU is an active member of the Association of Indian Universities and Association of Commonwealth Universities. The National Assessment & Accreditation Council (NAAC) has accredited the University as B+ . Situated in a socially and economically challenged area, the university is appropriately named to honor the great Satnami Saint Guru Ghasidas (born in 17th century), who championed the cause of the downtrodden and waged a relentless struggle against all forms of social evils and injustice prevailing in the society.The University is a residential cum affiliating institution, having its jurisdiction spread over Bilaspur Revenue Division of the state of Chhattisgarh.

*Central library:*

  Central library was established on 26th Oct. 1984 as a part of the University to support its academic activities. The present Library stock comprises more than 104000 books, 3950 back volumes of journals and 1100 Ph.D. theses. Presently, it subscribes about 218 Indian and 39 foreign print journals of various disciplines. The library has free Internet and Wi-Fi facilities for its users. More than 400 students/research scholars/faculty members are accessing Wi-Fi services in the campus. Library automation work in SOUL 2.0 package has been completed. E-journals consortium service of UGC Info net through INFLIBNET has been made available to its users. Access of full text and statistical databases, such as “Science Direct”, “Academic Search Complete”, “IEL”, “ASME”, “ASCE” and “CMIE Prowess & Alpha” were made online available to the users. The URLs of available e-resources are given below for accessibility.

*Hostel:* 
 Two hostels, one each for boys and girls separately, provide accommodation to 250 boys and 200 girls. Vishwavidyalaya faculty member as Warden supervises each hostel.Students studying in the UTD seeking hostel accommodation will be required to apply in the prescribed application form.The criteria for allotment of hostel accommodation by the Vishwavidyalaya is as under:First priority is given to those who were admitted during previous academic session and yet to complete the course.Second priority is given to those admitted to a full time program and coming from outside Bilaspur.In view of the limited hostel facilities available, the candidates may please note that the grant of admission to a course of a study in the UTD would not automatically entitle one for allotment of hostel accommodation and that the application of the students for Hostel allotment will be considered if seats in the hostel are available.
*Address:* 

GURU GHASIDAS VISHWAVIDYALAYA   Main Campus, Koni, Bilaspur,  India, 495009





  Similar Threads: J.K. Institute of Applied Physics & Technology, Allahabad, B-tech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Institute of Infrastructure, Technology, Research & Management,  Ahmedabad btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Guru Teg Bahadur Institute of Technology Delhi btech admission 2013,cutoff,placement,fee structure,hostel,campus facilities

----------

